# Shotgun Fitting



## rfrf (Mar 6, 2008)

I am thinking about having my shotgun fit. Anyone know of a good person to have a shotgun fitted in the Oakland County area ? I appreciate your input.
rfrf


----------



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ask for Kevin @ williams gun sight in Davison. He's the head gunsmith and does great stock work.


----------



## rfrf (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, I have had Kevin put a Pachmeyr pad on my wifes shotgun. I didn't know he did stock fitting. I have dealt with Williams for years.
rfrf


----------



## DHughes (Jan 22, 2005)

Pat lieske at Island Lake does stock fitting. A lot of gunsmiths do recoil pad installation, but not all of them understand the fine points of fitting the gun to the shooter and reducing the felt recoil. 
Also depending on the type of shooting you will be doing, I.E. Hunting, Skeet, Sporting clays and trap all have their differences in how a gun should fit including the way you mount the gun. A good gun fitter can also improve your mount to match the type of shooting you will be doing and not all gunsmiths have the shooting background to understand all this.
If all you want is a recoil pad installed, most competent gunsmiths can do an excellant job.

http://www.islandlakeshootingrange.com/default.htm


----------



## rfrf (Mar 6, 2008)

I am interested in having a shotgun fitted to my build. I appreciate your input. I will contact them. Thanks,

rfrf


----------

